# Late Afternoon Visitor to the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

About 5:15 this afternoon, this Bobcat strolled through the upper part of the railroad. It stopped long enough to get a few images and then took off...









Magnificent creature.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!

I'd love to see one of those in the wild.


Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful cat! Great shot Stan.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, we are blessed to have many creatures of the wild visit the RR... Road Runners, Fox, Javelina, Bobcat, Coyote, Hawks and JJ shows up once in a while as well.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

You did great in getting that photo they are a wonderful and have seen them many times when I was out wondering around the mountains but never had the time to get a picture. 

Stan you get all kinds of visitors on your railroad.


----------



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

Stan,
You are mistaken. Its a Chessie Kitten...
Ti


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

looks great Stan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Bob Cat? Was his brother Cool near by? You know Cool Cat.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 10 Jan 2011 10:43 PM 
Bob Cat? Was his brother Cool near by? You know Cool Cat. 

And their sister, Kitty Cat.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if they taste like chicken?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Your track belongs to that cat now. You'll have to pay rent to run.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, where are you?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 11 Jan 2011 03:12 PM 
Stan, where are you? Don.... We're in Dewey, AZ. About 15 miles east of Preskit..


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Impressive you spotted and even photographed one in your back yard! Those buggers are pretty elusive and can pretty much keep from being seen if they're so inclined. If you set out to photograph one it could take weeks.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

My brother inlaw has two pet Bobcats...special license, specail cage etc. I mentioned your incounter and he was quite interested, said you should get some rabbit fur to put on one of your trains "and let the games begin!"


----------

